# What does a Steering Column Plastic Bushing Retainer & Clip even do?



## Hawkdanop (Mar 13, 2021)

67 le Mans with auto trans. 

I was having some issues with my rag joint and during its replacement, I took apart the bushing retainer on the steering shaft in the inside of the engine bay. I am trying to reassemble it but I am honestly very confused.

Pictured below is a Steering Column Plastic Bushing Retainer & Clip similar to the one I have and I honestly am not sure where it is supposed to sit on the shaft. It has a clip that goes around it but I do not know what the clip is supposed to hold in. It just sits their onto of the bushing.

On my shaft I have a spring, the bushing, another retainer, and a clamp with a bolt. I think either there is extra parts or something was reassembled wrong. 

I would really appreciate if anyone can find a diagram for my column so I can put this thing back together. I can't find a diagram with my type of column end that includes all the parts seen below. Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Tilt or standard column? This is from a 68. The 67 is almost identical but has an extension on the end.


----------



## Hawkdanop (Mar 13, 2021)

Thanks gtoJunior and 052! Those pics helped with my problem!


----------

